# F@H only uses one core



## Weer (Oct 22, 2009)

On my Q6600, F@H only seems to use a single core.

It's probably a noob question, but I can't seem to resolve this.

Any ideas?


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 22, 2009)

add '' -smp'' flag to your shortcut


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2009)

Weer said:


> On my Q6600, F@H only seems to use a single core.
> 
> It's probably a noob question, but I can't seem to resolve this.
> 
> Any ideas?



You have to use the SMP client to use more than one core.  Here's a guide BUCK NASTY wrote: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86169
Another option is running WCG, it is very easy to set up and uses as many cores/threads as are available.  I think the best method is to run the GPUs on F@H (the GTX295 is good for about 16k PPD) and the CPUs on WCG (WCG only runs on CPUs, F@H is more GPU optimized)


----------



## kg4icg (Oct 22, 2009)

I guess you havent tried a big wu. 1 run on 1 of those will get you 25k plus a bonus if finished early. You definately need the right hardware with that starting at the i7-860.


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

kg4icg said:


> I guess you havent tried a big wu. 1 run on 1 of those will get you 25k plus a bonus if finished early. You definately need the right hardware with that starting at the i7-860.



What's a big 'Wu'?


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

WU=Work Unit


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> add '' -smp'' flag to your shortcut



Doing that makes it open CMD every time.. then crash.


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> WU=Work Unit



And how do I find one of those?

Really, I wish there was a guide for n00bs.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> And how do I find one of those?
> 
> Really, I wish there was a guide for n00bs.



If you would be willing to run WCG on the CPU instead, check out the guide in my sig.  It contains everything you need to know about WCG.  (Sorry I can't help with F@H, I've never successfully gotten SMP to run, WCG is more my thing )


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 23, 2009)

Will this help?

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=5057

Don't be put off, Folding not as complicated as it looks and is straghforward once the client is configured


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> If you would be willing to run WCG on the CPU instead, check out the guide in my sig.  It contains everything you need to know about WCG.  (Sorry I can't help with F@H, I've never successfully gotten SMP to run, WCG is more my thing )



Here is the thing. My Windows is pretty screwed up; I need to re-install it.
However, I want to enter the contest right after I re-install it and replace the motherboard and overclock my CPU, etc.
Now, while I don't want something that's high maintenance and which will very soon get erased.. I tried to run WCG and found that Windows was making it fail. It freezes then returns and I only get one assignment, and.. well, I'm running WCG on my E7300 right now, but I've only managed to get 4,000 points in 2 days. I will give it another go. Here goes nothing..


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

Alright, well.. I got WCG to work. It's getting 100% across the board. But, whenever I try to view it, it freezes and locks up. So annoying.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> Alright, well.. I got WCG to work. It's getting 100% across the board. But, whenever I try to view it, it freezes and locks up. So annoying.



What do you mean "whenever I try to view it, it freezes and locks up"?  Does this happen whenever you open the BOINC manager, or whenever you try to show the graphical animation?


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> What do you mean "whenever I try to view it, it freezes and locks up"?  Does this happen whenever you open the BOINC manager, or whenever you try to show the graphical animation?



That's smart. The fact that I have F@H working on my 9600 GSO could cause the graphical animation to freeze.

But no, I'm afraid my problem was far simpler. Windows 7 needs to be re-installed.

It's working now. Showing 100% load on 6 cores running at 2.66Ghz, all together. Already have 6,000 points from 2 days of only 2 cores. Looks like I'm doing great.

Next I'll fix the E7300 computer and overclock it to 4.0Ghz. Then I'll fix this one and overclock it to the same. Then, I'll build my third PC and overclock the E5300 to at least 4.2Ghz. Then I'll have 8 cores working at 4.0Ghz+. That and two G92's and a 9600 GSO. How much do you think I'll get.. that is, before I build my i9-GT300 build in 2010? 

One thing though - can anyone tell me how to use the second graphics card which is used for PhysX to run for F@H/WCG? I have a perfectly good 8800 GTS 512 running in the background while the 9600 GSO does all the work. It's silly. And if I set up 8800 GTS 512 SLi, will it really use both cards?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2009)

Weer said:


> That's smart. The fact that I have F@H working on my 9600 GSO could cause the graphical animation to freeze.
> 
> But no, I'm afraid my problem was far simpler. Windows 7 needs to be re-installed.
> 
> ...



6 cores?  What processor is this?

Regardless, that will be an incredible set of rigs for WCG.  You can check your stats from the various pages I have linked to in my WCG essentials thread.  The E7300 @ 4ghz should be good for 1K BOINC (7K WCG) points per day.  About the same with the E5300.  The GSOs (overclocked) should be good for 4K F@H a day, the 8800GTS cards should be good for about 5.5K (maybe 6K, depending on OC).  Use this guide for setting up multiple GPUs, but remember to chance it to your username and team 50711 (we can't have our PPD going to OCN )


----------



## Weer (Oct 23, 2009)

I used the guide for multiple GPU's. I downloaded the pre-configured folders, even. But all that gets me is it telling me that 'one core does not work'. As in, my main 9600 GSO works fine, but for some reason, I can't get my 8800 GTS 512 to fold. It's just sitting there, on the second PCIe slot..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Weer said:


> I used the guide for multiple GPU's. I downloaded the pre-configured folders, even. But all that gets me is it telling me that 'one core does not work'. As in, my main 9600 GSO works fine, but for some reason, I can't get my 8800 GTS 512 to fold. It's just sitting there, on the second PCIe slot..



Did you remember to extend the desktop to the second GPU?  On XP, you can just do it without another monitor, on Vista you either need a second monitor or a dummy plug


----------



## Weer (Oct 24, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Did you remember to extend the desktop to the second GPU?  On XP, you can just do it without another monitor, on Vista you either need a second monitor or a dummy plug



Yes, of course. I have two monitors on two graphics cards. Temporarily, a 9600 GSO and an 8800 GTS 512.

But, I read that you can't fold on two different cards. I think that might be the reason it didn't work.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

What drivers are you using?  With the 182.50 drivers I was able to fold on 2 9600GSOs (96sp) and a 32-sp 8600GTS all in one system.  The PPD of the GTS (card with the lower number of shaders), was reduced, but I believe that the 190 or 187 drivers allow you to fold on different cards with different numbers of shaders with no PPD reduction


----------



## Weer (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, there's 190.38, 190.62, 191.03 and 191.07. I'm not sure which to download.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2009)

Weer said:


> Well, there's 190.38, 190.62, 191.03 and 191.07. I'm not sure which to download.



Use 190.38


----------



## Apollog (Oct 25, 2009)

will folding on the same motherboard, with a 260GTX and 8800GTS be alright? 
Sorry would post my own thread but cant yet.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Apollog said:


> will folding on the same motherboard, with a 260GTX and 8800GTS be alright?
> Sorry would post my own thread but cant yet.



I don't think so, the GTX cards and any other Geforce 6/7/8/9 cards don't seem to work well together.  You could always try it, it is possible that Nvidia has fixed it in a new driver version and I'm not aware of the change


----------



## Weer (Oct 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Use 190.38



Woah, Buck Nasty, the #1 TPU Folder!

You're my hero, Mr. Nasty!

Mr. Nasty, how can I fold like you and have my very own badge in my signature?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

To get a basic F@H badge you need 100K points.  Shouldn't be too hard if you can get your second GPU up.


----------



## Weer (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> To get a basic F@H badge you need 100K points.  Shouldn't be too hard if you can get your second GPU up.



Yeah, I actually have two 8800 GTS 512's. That's 10,000 PPD right there. About 2,000 from the 9600 GSO. How much do 8 cores (3 CPU's) @ 4.0Ghz do every day, again?

Actually, I'm going to crunch with the CPU's. 12,000 a day, already have 8,000.. That's a week until I have that badge!

How many points do I need to win the contest for sure? I'd love to use that 260 to fold!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2009)

Weer said:


> How many points do I need to win the contest for sure?



It is a random drawing.


----------



## Weer (Oct 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It is a random drawing.



I wish you'd give it to the person who folded the longest, not the person who actually got the points. As in, someone who did the best they could but didn't have the hardware to get it done. Nevertheless, they used up all their resources, which they most likely needed, to fold and crunch for our team. Most likely someone in a poorer country.

That's what heroes do.


----------



## Weer (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright, well the 190.38 drivers changed nothing.

I downloaded the two 'gpu' folders from the guide, everything is set perfectly.

But still, it only sees my first graphics card - currently the 9600 GSO 512.


----------

